# Frage zu mod_rewrite



## alex130 (19. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, 
ich wollte meine URL's mit modrewrite mein URL's mit modrewrite umschreiben und zwar wollte ich z.B. http://domain.de/USERNAME auf domain.de/index.php?site=user_profile&username=USERNAME umleiten, das habe ich so gemacht:

```
RewriteRule ^([^/]+)$  index.php?site=user_profile&username=$1   [L,QSA]
```
NUn weiß ich aber nicht, ob das ganz richtig ist.
Außerdem wollte ich dann domain.de/USERNAME/gbook auf index.php?site=user_profile&action=gbook&username=USERNAME umlauten, kann mir da bitte jemand helfen?
Danke

//edit:
Hab jz ein bisschen getestet, es funktioniert soweit, aber wenn ich nur domain.de eingebe, dann komme ich auch auf auf die Profilseite, was kann ich dagegen machen?
Danke


----------



## Spieleguru (19. Oktober 2008)

ich hab nicht sehr viel Ahnung vom url umschreiben, aber ich nehme mal an, das du domain.de auf domain.de umleiten musst... vlt auch einfach auf ein / umleiten... das wäre zumindest für mich die logische Konsequenz...


----------



## kalle123456 (20. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht so...


```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteRule ^([^/]*)/([^/]*)/([^/]*)$ index.php?site=$1&action=$2&username=$3 [L]
RewriteRule ^([^/]*)/([^/]*)$ index.php?site=$1&username=$2 [L]
```


----------



## alex130 (20. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, 
danke für die Antworten, ich habe mir gestern noch die Beschreibung von mod_rewrite durchgelesen und nach einigen Tests hab ich es dann hinbekommen und zwar so:

```
RewriteRule ^([^./]+)/?$  index.php?site=user_profile&username=$1  [L,QSA]
```
Allerdings kann ich jetzt keine normalen Ordner mehr aufrufen z.B. http://domain.de/chat und der Ordner Chat existiert wirklich, aber ich kann den nicht aufrufen, der Link wird wie ein Profil verarbeitet.
Ich hab das jetzt so umgeschrieben in der .htaccess:

```
RewriteRule ^go/chat$ /chat/ [L,QSA]
```
Aber es geht immer noch nicht, der vordere Teil müsste stimmen, aber ich denke, dass hinten irgend etwas falsch ist.
Kann mir da bitte noch jemand helfen?
Danke


----------

